# Prayers needed for Yogi



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

One of my Border Collies suffers from seizures. He had one last night and it wasn't the grand mal that he has been having , it was different and it lasted.
Not the seizure itself but the post-ictal phase of it. I was up most of the night with him . This morning he was better , not himself but much better.
He ate his breakfast , couple of treats too. He was his manipulative self trying to get us to give only him more treats. I was so happy to see that ! But i know he is not himself , not by a long shot. I don't have him on medication because he didn't have more then one very other month or so. But the previous one to this recent one was less then 30 days , so I am taking him in for tests and then most likely meds. Im petrified of putting him on the meds but there are some newer meds out there that aren't as damaging to the liver and other organs. Im so wrecked right now. My dogs are my heart and soul.
Yogi is from a breeder who really doesn't care about breeding dogs that shouldn't be bred. I will not say who this is , but I will say I am mreo then upset knowing there could be more dogs out there suffering from this and heartbroken owners as well. I know of one dog that had to be put down cause of constant seizing. The vet had the dog sedated and if they let him go light , he started seizing. The owner had no choice but to let him go.
I let the breeder know about Yogi but all that was said was if I had posted this on her yahoo website ! In other worlds she was afraid I went public with it.
Its my fault from buying from a bad breeder , I know , but now I have to do what I can to make Yogi's life a quality one. Never mind mine at this point.
Im totally committed to my animals and will help them fight till they tell me otherwise. Please pray that Yogi recovers and he can be helped with meds.
I love him so much , he is a very special young man. I take him everywhere so he isn't ever alone. I know Danielle and Skyla have met Yogi since he was my co pilot with on our road trips . He is the best company one could ever have.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww! sorry you have to go through this. it's so heartbreaking :hug: Yogi is such a gorgeous dog! I hope the meds work out, and he gets better. ray:


----------



## cher1190 (Aug 9, 2013)

*Prayers for Yogi*

Praying God will help Yogi's body cope with the seizures he is having and keep the Breeder he came from not have anymore puppies who are inbreed and not healthy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Still praying for Yogi here :hug: poor guy  he is such a sweet boy, and lucky to have a mom like you who cares so much about him  :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I pray you and the vet can get it all worked out so he will be ok.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Praying he will he okay. :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I couldn't get a appointment today with the vet I wanted. He is the brains of the place if you know what i mean.
So i will wait for tomorrow. Yogi is OK , he ate and seems fine , just tired and not as "ready to go" like he usually is. I have vets here I can take him to if things change , but I like my vet and trust him tremendously , unlike the others. Figures its the vets day off , right ?
Ughhh...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone , I really appreciate you all. Keep Yogi in your thoughts and prayers .


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Praying for you and Yogi.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

that stinks... Hopefully he continues to do better and you can get in tomorrow  :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , he is starting to act like "Yogi" again , he has that spark in his eyes , which is making me so happy right now just looking at him 
He seems to like staying downstairs where its cooler now , and he always was right under my feet or in his private spot under the end table in the TV room. But heck , I'll take what I can get right now .


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My sisters weenie dog has siezures...she finally had to put her on meds..it changed her personality a bit but no more siezures...after her last one, wich was bad! the vet told my sister the next one just might kill her,..so medication it was...shes doing well now...Best wishes with your Yogi!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Cathy  Yeah , putting him on meds is the right way to go now.
He has had the grand mal seizures but they weren't less then 30 days apart , so we decided to not put him on them just yet , but now they are closer and this one wasn't a grand mal but seemed to have hit him harder and the post octal stage lasted a long time. That's the part that scared me to death ! I know there are newer meds that go easier on them , including personality , so Im hoping he is a candidate for them.
Im going to have a full workup on him , so my hopes are his heart and everything is OK. These animals will kill us all with worry one day !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad to hear your sister's dog is doing well on the meds !
Its encouraging to me to hear that


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know after they are on them a week or so , they acclimate themselves to it and become themselves again , or at least as close as they can.
It is scary for me to think of Yogi not being Yogi anymore 
But Im praying the other meds are good for him and don't change him a bit.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck to you and Yogi! Is there something that sets off a seizure? (I know nothing about dogs and seizures). 
He sure is a cute dog! Shame on the breeder for breeding after he knows something isn't right.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

My old dog (15) has seizures not very often. Once she had a seizure after eating a burnt hamburger, she dropped like a rock. Hormonal changes affect her also. I hope yogi will be ok. But if my baby is still going at 15 i cant ask any more of her.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , Yogi went to the vet and he agreed , it's time for him to go on medication for the seizures . After some bloodwork , we will be putting him on Zonisamide. Im hoping this works well for him and he will still be the same Yogi. I guess time will tell. This one medication has less severe side affects then the other meds. My vet had remarked that if his dog needed a seizure med , this would be his choice. I feel more comfortable putting Yogi on it now. But still , it's so scary 
I never had a dog that had seizures , I only witnessed them .
Funny when its your own you lose all knowledge and know how , but when its someone else's , your brain works and so do your reactions.
Wish us luck on this journey .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Trickyroo said:


> Funny when its your own you lose all knowledge and know how , but when its someone else's , your brain works and so do your reactions.


I sure know that feeling. When Jasmine is bad, my brain goes to mush and all I can think about is possibly losing her.

I hope the meds work for Yogi.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Praying for him still! I hope the meds work for him!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Just saw this! :hug: Prayers from our family for Yogi.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys  He is doing well on the meds , a bit washed out from them , but OK otherwise. His blood came back all fine , so thats a relief . So , hopefully we never see another seizure again and we don't have to tweak the meds or add any more. 
Thank you for all your prayers and keeping him in your thoughts 
He means so much to us and we don't want to lose any bit of him.
One thing he doesn't understand is why he gets so tired , poor guy .
He wants to crawl up into my lap for a hug and he just lays there 
But , he will adjust to them soon .


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Laura, I'm so sorry I didn't see this sooner. I know how much you love all your animals, and your Yogi is so special. I'll be praying that God will give you a peace beyond all understanding. That's what I have to pray for, when one of my animals isn't themselves. :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Danielle  Yogi is a special boy , that's for sure. He is almost human , I swear ! But after a couple of days on the meds , he is calmer and hasn't had any seizures. His seizures were getting closer together , so we had to put him on meds. So time will tell. I didn't expect to see such a difference right away , but just yesterday we were at Agway where he is well known and the girl that always gives him a treat commented on how calm he was. He wasn't off the wall happy , but more of a well behaved happy. He literally would do a shuffling dance because he was so excited , I can't explain it , lol. But that is gone now. That was what I was afraid of in a way , I didn't want the meds to change his personality. But she also said its a good thing because he really would get so excited he would literally shake and whine , so I feel good about it now.
He does get knocked out from them , but not as much as he first did. I guess his system is getting used to them. As long as I have my boy we will tackle things as they come 

Thanks for all the prayers , we all appreciate them :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

:hug: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I sure hope this medication will work for him, he is a beautiful dog.


----------

